# Catch of the day



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Show what ya caught today.....not old stuff but new catches...I'll start with this lil guy


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont like you for all these fishing pics you put up. I dont have a boat to access all the good places that I used to go with my dad, and theres not really any good bank fishing anywhere around the house.

Nice fish though :beer:
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Took the kids to a little pond I know of last week an caught a few of these!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres my catch from today.....about a 15-16" little red. Caught him while doing water wheelies on the gade lol. We were riding in a sand flat in Crosby ( aka Big Lakes). Its generally fresh water, but the bay does back up there pretty good sometimes. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

If anyone can catch a dang fish with a bike.....it's filthy. Dang dude, you got some talent!!!! Lmfao


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

weather is suppose to be nice this weekend so, hopefully I'll have something to post at the end of the week.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Good night of bow fishing shot 22 reds 3 drum 1 flounder and 2 gar 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Caught her few days ago weighed 8lb 4 oz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Motley!!!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

UUMMM!! Here he is again along with his friends!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahaha^^^^^ looks good


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nothing taste better then kitty fish in fresh water.....now salt we have a lot to choose from lol


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

We caught these speckle trout today at the gulf the biggest was 24" good day on the water


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

My boys first fish. 

BFWDP


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Say what!!! He's grown up! Dang I been gone a long time.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice catch little ones love it well we do too but I like seeing the kids so happy to catch a fish then playing vid games.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Me Fishing, is much better than Wii fishing!!!!!


LOL :bigok:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Me Fishing, is much better than Wii fishing!!!!!
> 
> 
> LOL :bigok:


I was saying its nice to see kids out fishing then sitting on there but playing stupid video games.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

The Ms Department of Wildlife and Fisheries had a youth fishing derby here in Pearl last weekend. There's a city park that has a small pond. They dumped about 400 catfish in it that Friday. There was son kids that had stringers with 25-30 fish on them...lol


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Me and my dad went to the gulf and we done pretty good we caught a lot of trout and one red and one Spanish mackerel we had a good day on the water we had our limit of trout by 9:30


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Nice fish....I'm jealous


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you if I ant riding the brute we are at the gulf I could almost live there I love fishing the last few weekends they been biting good we have been catching our limit every time we go out got to catch them while you can when it gets hot they are a lot harder to catch you have to fight all the boats around they try to cut you off when they see you catching fish


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats what I'd like to do, but not having a boat kinda makes it a challenge. I fish off the bank (mostly catfishing on the river)....when they are biting we do good, but lately the weather here has been wrong I guess.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea the catfish always bite the best when the river is falling all I have is a 16' grizzly with a 25 Johnson on it it does good we don't fish in the deep most of the time we fish in 4' of water or less that's why it's hard to catch them when it gets hot the move to the deeper water and if its ruff we can't go to far off the flats


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My daughter's first bass of the year and step sons


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Caught this beast last tuesday. My first time out in the boat this year.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Caught these today. Big one went bout 3.5 smaller one was bout 1.5 maybe closer to 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Caught 12 total but I missed 3 so should have been 15! Lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I caught two frogs, doing..."it", while riding through a hole on the RZR, ended up having them at my feet... should I have taken a picture? LOL


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Caught this 23" speckled trout last night off a pier in Anahuac, Tx with my lil brother and a couple of his coworkers...representin with my camo/orange mimb shirt


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!

I caught, fried, and ate my dinner friday night... lol No pictures though.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Took my little girl to a local private pond this evening we caught five should of had seven but lost a few and my girl caught the big ones. Its time for her to get a bigger pole that last one gave the Barbie pole a work out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

adam6604 said:


> I caught two frogs, doing..."it", while riding through a hole on the RZR, ended up having them at my feet... should I have taken a picture? LOL


Yes :bigeyes:



brutemike said:


> Took my little girl to a local private pond this evening we caught five should of had seven but lost a few and my girl caught the big ones. Its time for her to get a bigger pole that last one gave the Barbie pole a work out.



Always good to see the kids getting out & enjoying some fishing


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yes :bigeyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea she had a blast


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Me my dad and my wife went spearfishing today had a blast got about 30 mullet 4 Sheepshead and a nice flounder and had an 8' bull shark come up to me and my wife had me pretty worried i had to get us to the boat fast because he was face to face with me and he looked like he was hungry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a heck of a rain storm blowing up!


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know it looked bad but it cleared up about 2 hours latter and was clear


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bass weren't very active but this little fella had a BIG apatite. He hit a shakey head w/ a 5" worm









Here's a few more pics the wife took


















Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just a baby but all I could manage this morning. 











Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Minner^


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah well, better than gettin skunked lol.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

nothin like catchin some dam bait... lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Went out with dad and we landed 6 bass a piece and lots of blue gill.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone must have lost this a while back & the hooks finally rusted lose. Found her floating. A good bath & some new Gamakatsu hooks & she's ready to fish again.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Thts a nice find jon ....i need to get on the lake soon and get to fishin!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah looks like a 12' deep diver. It's academy brand I think but its got the same size / shape bill as my KVD 3XD which dives to 12'. Good color too for the river. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

went out this morning for a few hours. caught 16, mostly dinks but Dad managed a double, and I caught 2 small keepers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No fish this past weekend but still had fun out on the water w/ the wife. She snapped a few pics...


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Well time to revive this thread..
These have been this year and some from last night, we've been pretty lucky this year 

I got more from recently but this is all I got on my new phone 




















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

Smaller ones were good eating size, but look like minnows next to the big boy. 5.5lbs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I really really really hope you put the big one back


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

We don't keep cats that are 12ish + we don't have any trouble catching them even when others aren't lol talk about some angry people when you turn a 15-25 lb one back 

And the big bass it was released.. The thrill of catching fish that big is what it's about but when I have kids or my buddies have kids we want them to be able to have the opportunity to catch a fish like that.. A picture is enough for us just wish others thought the same way about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Sorry Kirk, I Was talking to DBright...... You can keep all the catfish you want. I just hate seeing 4+ lbs bass being taken and eaten...  Eat all the little ones you want, please but the big ones back... those are the ones that make more little ones......


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

P425. Yea that was my bad. Been out of fishing for 8+ years. First time back on the water and with a buddy of mine. He was yelling it was 7+ and a wall hanger. I thought not. But we had no scales with us and I was excited. Turned out 5.5. Was too late. Won't happen again. Scales in the box.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Took the outty fishing tonight found me some bait to get back on some big cats.. Was told they was catching some good bass but didn't get into any 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

